# must be luck



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

headed to carova with rolland johnson and got on the beach about 730am. birds smacking the water about 1mile out and boats all over it. tried to blind cast and nothing. well this dude pulls up to us and asked if we wanted to go trolling if we helped him launch his jon boat. well we did and 10 minutes into the trip i get a 39 inch rock. 10 minutes later the guy gets a 36-38inch. trolled a little more and nothing. the parking lot had to work to get fish and boats were from the 2nd bar out to about 3 miles. not bad for a beach fisherman.
I had to try my luck on the darkside today and it payed off.

tightlines 
db77


----------



## gus (Jan 24, 2002)

nice, what a good guy! thats a long drive to strike out from the beach - bet it was a nice day down there.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*one beach-boat combo please ...*

with a side order of lucky sea skag to go  

And once again, off he goes and falls right into the middle of it that's  

So go ho or like John just stand on the beach with your thumb out  

`bucket


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

dickyboy77 said:


> headed to carova with rolland johnson and got on the beach about 730am. birds smacking the water about 1mile out and boats all over it. tried to blind cast and nothing. well this dude pulls up to us and asked if we wanted to go trolling if we helped him launch his jon boat. well we did and 10 minutes into the trip i get a 39 inch rock. 10 minutes later the guy gets a 36-38inch. trolled a little more and nothing. the parking lot had to work to get fish and boats were from the 2nd bar out to about 3 miles. not bad for a beach fisherman.
> I had to try my luck on the darkside today and it payed off.
> 
> tightlines
> db77



boating board


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Yeah tell em Neil,

Get this crud on the boating board you subcriptionless P&S'er! Time for you to Pony Up and I know you can afford it now since your a new homeowner!!!

Still eating his "Lucky Charms" he is!

Damn Lucky Bastage!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Dixie719 said:


> Yeah tell em Neil,
> 
> Get this crud on the boating board you subcriptionless P&S'er! Time for you to Pony Up and I know you can afford it now since your a new homeowner!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Pot callin tha kettle ,black...

Ole' Sell Me the Trump Tower's NTKG is hoardin his money too...

Go Supporter or go home......


----------



## dickyboy77 (Dec 30, 2002)

*once again I try to piss off the crowd*

Well, technically it was a boat post but I was on the beach for a short while. so that post could constitute a beach report and besides it would be a post just as if i were to tell you guys that i drove to NC to catch nothing. 
And if i didn't have to fork another grand over at closing i might be able to afford the money for the supporter.
db77


----------



## tunaswo (Oct 13, 2005)

*Glad you put to sea*

Was down off Corolla today, many boats. Saw at least six or kayaks and a number of john boats. Looked like everyone was doing well. Heard on B-t-B that one of the kayaks had pulled in a nice striper. Lots of bait and marks down along the bottom. We caught a few. Trick was lots of weight (28 OZ or better Mojo) and keeping lure on the bottom. ATB, John


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*Hey DB77, Neil, Steve, Al and the P&S hens just ...*

need to get over it :--| 

The post could technically have been made on either board given as it contained both beach and boat ho fishin' report info. I'm figuring that they are all just jealous (like me  ) that ya caught a nice rock especially how ya just fell into the unplanned from the beach local ho ride  

Regardless of the knee jerk drag and drop of your post, thanks again for the report !

Go do what ya need it do to get it done  

`bucket


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

DB is just lucky he didn't get about 3 miles out when the captain says "Boy, put out or swim."


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

We all know who's got that Lucky Horseshoe this year! DB77 fur sure!

He's managed to be in the right place at the right time plenty this year. He knows I'm just a jealous fool!

Ho'ing a ride from the beach when he's fishing from the suds just capped off his year!

Maybe he will pass the torch to one of us this year!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

im sorry mark, did i come across like i wasnt jealous? i never meant to hide that fact!:--|


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Gee*

hitchn a ride wasnt a bad idea after all good catch guy,s


----------

